# Session with the Infant-Toddler Development Specialist *pic*



## Ilovehim89

He did pretty good, especially with Mr Potato Head :) He didn't knock when they wanted him to knock on the jar of toys, he did have a short attention span, and they asked about the results of James DS test that we haven't gotten back yet. She saw what the pedi saw and said that it may not be "obvious" to some because he could have a mild form. She noticed the short flat nasal bridge, his eyes (including the gap), the gap between his first and second toes and a Simian crease on one of his palms and his flat facial profile... The unknown is so hard! I wish the results would hurry up so we knew FOR SURE what is going on!



PIC: https://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/carolynnnn_2009/100_0448.jpg he only has it on one hand, I never really noticed it before but the lady said something about it. She said as well as his facial features, that could be a sign of DS as well...I just wish we had answers https://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/carolynnnn_2009/100_0383.jpghttps://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/carolynnnn_2009/100_0273.jpghttps://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/carolynnnn_2009/DSCN2847.jpg


----------



## sun

He is such a cutie! I hope you get the results very soon :hugs:

An unrelated question - is James very tall for his age? I can't believe he's only 5 months older than my LO! It could just be that last pic though! xx


----------



## Ilovehim89

sun said:


> He is such a cutie! I hope you get the results very soon :hugs:
> 
> An unrelated question - is James very tall for his age? I can't believe he's only 5 months older than my LO! It could just be that last pic though! xx

Thank you! 

no he is actually fairly short, at least I think so. He is about 36 inchs. He is a chunky little thing though lol he is 40 pounds!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi, is it Mosaic DS they are looking for? I hope you get answers soon xxx


----------



## hopeandpray

Great that he did well, hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## sun

Ilovehim89 said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> He is such a cutie! I hope you get the results very soon :hugs:
> 
> An unrelated question - is James very tall for his age? I can't believe he's only 5 months older than my LO! It could just be that last pic though! xx
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> no he is actually fairly short, at least I think so. He is about 36 inchs. He is a chunky little thing though lol he is 40 pounds!Click to expand...

It is just the photo then! My son is almost the same height - but he is a skinny guy (not even 30lbs yet!).


----------



## Ilovehim89

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi, is it Mosaic DS they are looking for? I hope you get answers soon xxx

they are looking for the down syndrome chromosomes is just what they told me


----------



## mummy3

Good luck with the results hun and glad he did well, he really is very handsome:flower:

He's the same height/weight as my 3year 9month old!


----------



## JASMAK

He's a cutie!


----------



## lilbumpblue

He is a little cutie hunni, hope you have had some answers by now :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you had some answers x


----------

